
Ask HN: Do you allow your kids to own an iPad? - Chefkoochooloo
This has been a difficult topic in many families. Some forbid the use of tech completely but I believe  that educating my kids on tech and providing them the tools needed is better than denying something that is really common now and will be the normal for them in the future. Do you allow yours to have their iPad all they long or just some hours? how do you hand it?
======
ramon
Age?

~~~
imd23
Well I don't have kids but I agree that forbidding the use of tech is not good
for them because sooner or later they will have their own and that's how their
future will be.

